# Question re a. Temazepam and b. Cyclogest



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

Hiya

TEMAZEPAM 

I've taken tamazepam for literally years as I have a very demanding job and so helps me sleep. I take it strictly once-twice a week as I'm fully aware that tolerance/addiction can build up if taken more often. I'm in the two week wait and currently testing positive so I'm not taking it. But I'm not sleeping either! I'm a scientist so websearched but it seems that there's no equivocal evidence re harm of tamazepam. On the other hand there's no evidence it's safe either. What do you think?

CYCLOGEST

I'm using the back door cyclogest twice a day. I find them give me a bad tummy every time I take them. I know absorption of the drug is rapid so I'm probably ok there but do you think having an upset tummy could interfere with absorption of oral oestrogen? (ie if you have a very bad tummy would it be wise to switch to oestrogen perhaps via patches?)

Thanks in advance! Susie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Susie,

Ooooh congrats on the BFP   Fingers crossed it remains like that for OTD & beyond   

Generally speaking short term or occassional doses of benzodiazepines are okay in pregnancy if necessary, but should be discussed with your prescriber first before taking.

In relation to the cyclogest then depends how bad the tummy is? If things are just a bit loose then it should be fine but proper watery diarrhoea with cramps is usually a sign of rapid tranist through gut and could affect drug absorption. I'd have a word with clinic about this to see what they say and what their recommendation would be. Easiest alternative is to switch to front door plus good quality pant liners 

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

